# Help reading semen analysis results



## Titi

Hello,

I am new to LTTTC as we are just at the end of our 12th cycle.

We got the results of DH's semen analysis yesterday but it was from our primary care Dr. and not a fertility specialist so I found I didn't get the best explanations from him.

I have them in front of me and it looks like he has a count of 45 mil but only 49% live and 51% non-motile.

All the other numbers I don't know what they mean.

Can anyone help tell me a little more about what the results mean and suggestions on how to BD from now on?

The Dr. thought b/c the count was okay but there was a lot dead we should DTD as much as possible during fertile-even two or more times in one BD session if possible. Seems like a lot.

We have been ttc 1 year and were using withdrawl method only a few years before that, are 34 & 35 I have never been pregnant and DH never gotten anyone pregnant.

Help please!

Thanks!


----------



## baybeehopes

hi, my db has 58%immotile :( but he also has a count of 17mil did u get progression rate? An 'normal' % ? You see as it needs to b able to progress to reach the egg...so u would think that 42% of my db sperm would b progressing? No, only 9% is progressing forward. And only 15% is normall. Plus that 9% has got to get past all the others that r in its way, + i also think that sa's rnt accurate, as they tell u to abstain 4 5-7 days...we normally bd evry other day...we hav tried 'storing' it, but it hasnt worked + even missed ov when we were 1st trying it. So i think my bd's results would mayb 1/2 of what sa's show. Anyway sorry to hav moaned...but 45mil is a good num, we have been told for db to take zinc, vit e, and vit c tablets (u can get a head start b4 a fs tells you to try) an 4 u to take folic acid...good luck, but a nurse told me if he has low sperm it can sumtimes b impossible to get caught...u r in a better situation than us numbers wise though!! I think as his count isnt bad timing is everything...try the 2bd's if poss+ c if it works 4u...or just day b4 ov, day of ov, an day after just to b on the safe side...we try anythin at the mo...haha. Has ur dr arranged 4u to hav bloods done?x x x


----------



## Titi

Thank you so much for your reply. 

I'm not sure how to read the motility results. the only thing that mentions progression is Non Progressive 1x and that was 1
Slow forward 2x was 1
rapid forward 3x was 6
rapid straight 4x was 41
and motilitiy indx score was 185.

I don't know if those are percentages or what. 

I had bloodwork & a transvaginal ultrasound already and they were good. 

I'm sorry you have been ttc so long-its become very hard for me at 12 months.


----------



## baybeehopes

oh, just seen u r in the us, i am in the uk they must do results abit different... Well at least all ur tests so far have been good...so hav mine so far *fingers crossed* i hav read they temperarly put sum males on clomid to giv them a short term boost, an mayb clomid may b perscribed 4u even though ur results ok, giv his swimmers more targets (thats what my dr did 4me) although 2xmonths didnt wrk4me...it was quite tough 4me, got very blkoated+uncomfortable, pains+twinges+fatige... :( although every1 is diff. Good luck+keep us updated x x


----------



## baybeehopes

sorry my spelling is awful, im usin my fone+ after a few lines i cant see what ive wrote...lol x


----------



## Bumbleby

Just to drop in a hint from our fs and that is for him to take folic acid too! My dh has poor motility and only 4% normal forms which ideally should be 15%. On our results they gave us a run down of what we would hope to be seeing!

Good luck fx!

:dust:


----------



## tictactoe

Ladies can you please help me interpret this result.
Our problem is regarding male infertility. I have done my thyroid, hormonal and insulin tests recently and all are normal. But my husband's first semen analysis test results are as follows:

Viscosity: Normal
Colour: Opaque
quantity 2.8m
ph 5.0
liquefaction time 60 minutes
sperm count: Occasional dead sperms seen in sediment preparation (reference range 60 to 150 million/ml)
due to the above motility, morphology is shown as zero. 
Other observations
Leucocytes 6.8/hpf
RBCs 0-2hpf
Parasite - nil
Epithelial cells 0-2

tictactoe


----------



## MariaF

tictactoe said:


> Ladies can you please help me interpret this result.
> Our problem is regarding male infertility. I have done my thyroid, hormonal and insulin tests recently and all are normal. But my husband's first semen analysis test results are as follows:
> 
> Viscosity: Normal
> Colour: Opaque
> quantity 2.8m
> ph 5.0
> liquefaction time 60 minutes
> sperm count: Occasional dead sperms seen in sediment preparation (reference range 60 to 150 million/ml)
> due to the above motility, morphology is shown as zero.
> Other observations
> Leucocytes 6.8/hpf
> RBCs 0-2hpf
> Parasite - nil
> Epithelial cells 0-2
> 
> tictactoe

I don't want to be the bearer of bad news but the way I read it his count of live/normal sperm is zero...But please ask the FS for a better explanation because I might be totally wrong.

Titi - what's your DH's morphology?


----------



## Lou32

Titi said:


> Thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> I'm not sure how to read the motility results. the only thing that mentions progression is Non Progressive 1x and that was 1
> Slow forward 2x was 1
> rapid forward 3x was 6
> rapid straight 4x was 41
> and motilitiy indx score was 185.
> 
> I don't know if those are percentages or what.
> 
> I had bloodwork & a transvaginal ultrasound already and they were good.
> 
> I'm sorry you have been ttc so long-its become very hard for me at 12 months.

I presume the numbers refer to percentages and it looks like 41% of them are going rapid straight, which is pretty good. I think for a normal result there should be 50% going rapid straight/forward and slow forward, and adding them together you have 48% there, so it's not far off! I'm basing that on extensive Google research though and not any medical training, so best checking with your doc.


----------

